# Colnago M10 opinion on sizing



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

I replaced a 57 cm 2005 C50 (with 120 stem) with a 2013 M10. Colango America compared numbers and sized me with a 54s. I built it up with a 110 stem since the TT of the M10 is about 1 cm longer than the C50.
I was way to stretched on it so I've settled on a 90 mm stem. One reason for the short(ish) stem is that I have Deda Phazer bars on it which sweep forward about a cm.
3 short rides on the road and feels OK so far (bars have been rotated down a bit since the pic). I'm curious as to opinions on how it looks. Stem too short? not enough post? In other words, should I have gone with the 52s? Probably too late now anyhow but just wondering what folks think of how it looks. As I said feels OK on the road which I feel is most important.
View attachment 274192


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ddesmonts said:


> I replaced a 57 cm 2005 C50 (with 120 stem) with a 2013 M10. Colango America compared numbers and sized me with a 54s. I built it up with a 110 stem since the TT of the M10 is about 1 cm longer than the C50.
> I was way to stretched on it so I've settled on a 90 mm stem. One reason for the short(ish) stem is that I have Deda Phazer bars on it which sweep forward about a cm.
> 3 short rides on the road and feels OK so far (bars have been rotated down a bit since the pic). I'm curious as to opinions on how it looks. Stem too short? not enough post? In other words, should I have gone with the 52s? Probably too late now anyhow but just wondering what folks think of how it looks. As I said feels OK on the road which I feel is most important.
> View attachment 274192


If it feels comfortable, isn't the most important thing?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Pic??


----------



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

View attachment 274287


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> If it feels comfortable, isn't the most important thing?


+1 - longer stems do look cooler and fast but as long as its comfortable for you... 

fwiw- Im running a 9 cm on my 53 top tube bikes. Ive also a M10, size 50 sloping with a 54 top tube that I fit with a 8 cm stem. 

I used longer 11-12 cm stems back in my racing days on similar sized frames but these days with my larger jersey sizes and riding less  the shorter stems provide a more comfortable/enjoyable position.


----------

